# Spotting Scopes



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Can anyone recommend a good spotting scope in a reasonable price? Thanks.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I have been through a few, and have come to the conclusion that it's almost impossible to find a truly quality scope for less than about $400. I ended up with a Nikon 15-45x60, for about that price, and find that it suits my needs very well. I tried some of the cheaper models, and get headaches from them after about a half-hour of viewing. My conclusion is that it's probably better to save a little longer and purchase the quality glass first time out. Most shops will let you take them outside for a trial viewing, so take advantage and do so prior to making your decision. Burl


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks Burl. Have you tried any of the comact spotting scopes? It looks like something that a guy can put in a backpack and use while away from the truck.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I have not. But that little Leupold 20x keeps getting my attention. Maybe someday when my pockets are feeling heavy. Burl


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Burly, you're right about the cheaper models. I've got a $ 125 Bushnel and it's ok for a short while but after 15 minutes or so it really strains the eyes. I would recommend also to save up and buy a more expensive model.


----------

